# Unusual feeders and meats....



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just wanted to share! I could spend WAYYYY too much money on this site buying all kinds of yummies for my gu's! I love that the ground meats include organs and bones! What a selection... although I doubt Tegu's would ever eat a llama in the wild....

www.hare-today.com


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 10, 2012)

_Thanks for sharing . I gotta remember to do some research on them before my next order and throw in some treats for the dogs._


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 10, 2012)

wow the weirdest thing i fed mine is beef liver. cool stuff!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 10, 2012)

I believe variety is best, Ive done beef ground, beef liver, beef heart, beef thymus,beef kidney, ground chicken chicken gizzard,hearts and liver. tripe, talipia, salmon, salmon eggs, rockfish, crab, crawdads, trout, apple snail meat, ground rabbit, rabbit fetus, ground pork, ground turkey turkey feet, hardboiled eggs (chicken and quail) chicks, quail, pheasant, ground duck, silkworms, silkworm pupa, horn worms, giant farmed grasshoppers, potato bugs (Jerusalem crickets)roaches, and of course rodents...
The Asia Mart is a great place for cheap unusual things...


----------



## got10 (Jul 10, 2012)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> I believe variety is best, Ive done beef ground, beef liver, beef heart, beef thymus,beef kidney, ground chicken chicken gizzard,hearts and liver. tripe, talipia, salmon, salmon eggs, rockfish, crab, crawdads, trout, apple snail meat, ground rabbit, rabbit fetus, ground pork, ground turkey turkey feet, hardboiled eggs (chicken and quail) chicks, quail, pheasant, ground duck, silkworms, silkworm pupa, horn worms, giant farmed grasshoppers, potato bugs (Jerusalem crickets)roaches, and of course rodents...
> The Asia Mart is a great place for cheap unusual things...



It is a goldmine of new foods meat and veggies both. I bought a durian to eat . After my son and I left it in the fridge my wife thought it went bad and had my nephew feed it out to my animals . the dog gone Gu's went nuts over it , And when I came back to the house and found they fed my 7lb durian at $5 lb to the animals i sorta went nuts too . LOL But the lizards LOVED it . When I went out to see them you would've thought it was the last chunk of food in the world the way they were scarfing it down


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 10, 2012)

I gotta order some of their meats,I'm thinking about the rabbit for sure


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 10, 2012)

"The Asia Mart is a great place for cheap unusual things..."
I second that. To those that dont know asian markets are a great place to find cheap "outside the norm" whole prey and organ meats.
And you just might find something you like. 
I think mochi deserves a place somewhere on the food pyramid - just stay away from the wasabi flavored dried squid


----------



## Arxilca (Jul 10, 2012)

got10 said:


> It is a goldmine of new foods meat and veggies both. I bought a durian to eat . After my son and I left it in the fridge my wife thought it went bad and had my nephew feed it out to my animals . the dog gone Gu's went nuts over it , And when I came back to the house and found they fed my 7lb durian at $5 lb to the animals i sorta went nuts too . LOL But the lizards LOVED it . When I went out to see them you would've thought it was the last chunk of food in the world the way they were scarfing it down



No wonder they liked it; durian is delicious! Granted, I've only had it once, but I have been looking for a place to get another. And now getting food for the tegu is yet another reason for me to find a local one!


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 10, 2012)

mmmm durian...
durian is seriously underrated.
Good stuff!
I wish it could be had locally because as stated, that price tag hurts!
Anyone try fresh lychee? (not the canned stuff)
Those chinese are on to something...


----------



## got10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Another place besides the Asian market to get meats on the cheap is if you live in an ethnic neighborhood, Is your local viveria./poultry market . I go there and was getting five gallon buckets of heads feet guts . All the good stuff and the occasional weak bird and or rabbit . Insofar my guys have eaten guinea fowl, quai,l duck, rabbits, geese chicken and LARGE guinea pigs. I don't feed them live and of you are going to feed a big prey item to more than one Tegu generally I lawn feed in groups of 5 .They seem to eat faster and are more about the eating, when in the smaller groups and there no bullying observed ,they CAN tear off chunks kinda like gators do be grabbing a chunk and twisting it off into a piece they can swallow. Keep in mind it IS messy . I only will feed them like that under supervision . OUTSIDE it will be bloody . They get exersise and i know they are getting i mental workout on "what the heck am I gonna do with this?" And i keep the garden hose ready to hose down the mess left over.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 12, 2012)

This website looks cool. I will have to consider ordering from here.


----------

